# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Migraine bij kinderen - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*MIGRAINE bij KINDEREN*
Veel kinderen hebben last van hoofdpijn. Een deel van hen lijdt aan migraine. En migraine is niet zomaar een hoofdpijn. Het kind voelt zich vaak intens ziek.
Onderzoekers uit verschillende landen hebben erop gewezen dat migraine bij kinderen verschilt van die bij volwassenen. Zo is de duur van de aanval bij kinderen vaak korter en wordt vaak pijn aan beide kanten van het hoofd waargenomen. De pijn is soms niet kloppend en soms van matige intensiteit.
Het voorkomen van migraine in de familie kan een ondersteuning zijn bij de diagnose.

*Pijnvormen*
Hoofdpijn is slechts een deel van de aanval. Daarnaast bestaat een gevoel van zich niet welbevinden, stoornissen van het maagdarmkanaal, versnelde hartslag, bleek zien of blozen, verandering in eetlust, dorst of slaap.
Bij bepaalde varianten van migraine treden verschijnselen van meer neurologische aard op. Deze vormen ziet men meer bij kinderen dan bij volwassenen.
_Oftalmoplege migraine_
Oftalmoplege migraine is een vorm waarbij het bovenste ooglid omlaag hangt. De hoofdpijn zit aan dezelfde kant van het ooglid dat is aangedaan.
Bij een andere vorm treedt een soort gevoelloosheid op aan één kant van het lichaam. Dit kan gepaard gaan met spraak- en bewustzijnsstoornissen.
*Basilaire arterie migraine*
Basilaire arterie migraine is een vorm van migraine die ook nogal eens bij kinderen voorkomt. Het kenmerkende voordat deze hoofdpijn begint is het verlies van gezichtsvermogen, hallucinaties, het zien van een tunnel en coördinatie- en spraakstoornissen.
*Het Alice-in-wonderland syndroom*
Het Alice-in-wonderland syndroom, genoemd naar de schrijver Lewis Carroll, die zelf waarschijnlijk aan migraine leed en in het gelijknamige boek vertelt hoe de kleine Alice de wereld vertekend waarneemt. Alice zag de mensen als lilliputters.

*Leeftijd en migraine*
Bij sommige kinderen treedt migraine al op in de eerste levensjaren, voordat zij goed kunnen praten. Zij tonen dan tekenen van migraine: zijn misselijk, geven over en grijpen naar hun hoofdje.
Uit een studie, waarbij 300 kinderen over langere tijd werden gevolgd en ondervraagd, bleek dat bij één op de drie migraine vóór het vijfde levensjaar begon. Bij 90% van hen begon de migraine vóór het 10e jaar.
Er zijn veel studies verricht naar het aantal kinderen dat aan hoofdpijn en migraine lijdt. Zowel het aantal hoofdpijnpatiënten als het aantal migrainepatiënten neemt tijdens de basisschoolleeftijd sterk toe. Op zevenjarige leeftijd lijdt 1 tot 2% van de kinderen aan migraine. Bij het verlaten van de school is dat percentage gestegen tot ruim 5%. Verder zijn er aanwijzingen dat hoofdpijn en migraine in de laatste 20 jaar sterk toegenomen zijn.

*Oorzaken van migraine*
ERFELIJKE AANLEG is één van de factoren die een rol speelt bij het ontstaan van een migraine-aanval. Bij de helft van een-eiige tweelingen komt de klacht migraine bij beide kinderen voor, zo blijkt uit onderzoek. Bij de twee-eiige tweelingen is dat slechts in 10% het geval. Er is dus duidelijk een erfelijke factor in het spel.
Tegelijkertijd maken de resultaten ook duidelijk dat erfelijkheid niet de enige factor is die bepalend is voor het ontwikkelen van migraine. Wat de precieze oorzaken van migraine zijn is nog steeds niet geheel bekend. Wel kennen we inmiddels diverse factoren die bij iemand met een erfelijk bepaalde aanleg een aanval uitlokken.
Een belangrijke uitlokkende factor voor een migraine-aanval is VERMOEIDHEID. Dit kan verschillende oorzaken hebben. Bijvoorbeeld een tekort, maar ook wel eens een teveel aan slaap. Of teveel tv-kijken. Of te GROTE LICHAMELIJKE INSPANNING.
Verder is één op de 5 á 7 kinderen OVERGEVOELIG voor BEPAALD VOEDSEL of DRANK. Een migraine-aanval is dan het gevolg. In dit verband worden vaak genoemd: chocola, kaas, citrusvruchten en rode wijn. Ook het overslaan of uitstellen van een maaltijd kan migraine oproepen. Regelmaat in eten is erg belangrijk. HORMONALE FACTOREN spelen ook een rol. Bij meisjes treedt migraine vaak op vóór of tijdens de menstruatie.
Ook kunnen SPANNINGEN een rol spelen bij het optreden van migraine. Bijvoorbeeld opzien tegen een proefwerk of examen. of moeilijkheden met vrienden, leerkrachten of ouders. Maar niet alleen onaangename maar ook prettige spanning, zoals een schoolreisje of feest of een naderende vakantie, kan migraine teweeg brengen.
Bepaalde PERSOONLIJKHEIDSTREKKEN zoals perfectionisme, een hoog streefniveau of sterke gevoeligheid kunnen een rol spelen bij kinderen die een aanleg hebben voor migraine. Zij krijgen eerder een aanval dan kinderen die het wat gemakkelijker nemen. Maar men kan het niet omdraaien: de persoonlijkheid is niet de oorzaak van migraine.
Er bestaat niet zoiets als "de migrainepersoonlijkheid". De psychologische verschillen die bij onderzoeken worden gevonden tussen kinderen mét en kinderen zonder migraine moeten toegeschreven worden aan het al dan niet regelmatig hebben van pijn.

*Gevolgen van migraine*
De eerste praktische consequentie van een migraine-aanval is bij kinderen schoolverzuim en dientengevolge achterop raken met de leerstof. Ook heeft het invloed op de omgang met vrienden, omdat afspraken vaak niet nagekomen kunnen worden en feestjes afgezegd moeten worden.
Psychologische aspecten spelen natuurlijk ook een rol.
Het is begrijpelijk dat een kwaal met zulke onaangename consequenties sterke emoties oproept. Bijvoorbeeld, angst om weer niet naar school te kunnen en dus alle stof moeten inhalen, verdriet en boosheid omdat jij die migraine hebt en die ander niet, opstandigheid omdat jij zo'n strijd moet leveren om mee te kunnen doen en teleurstelling over het feit dat de omgeving weinig begrip toont. Medeleerlingen zijn vaak hard en onbezonnen: "Had je geen zin om naar school te gaan" of "Had je je proefwerk weer eens niet geleerd".
Kortom, het hebben van migraine heeft naast praktische ook psychologische consequenties. De kwaliteit van leven wordt door het lijden aan migraine negatief beïnvloed. Dit blijkt ook uit recent Nederlands onderzoek. Hierin komt naar voren dat kinderen met migraine (vergeleken met een controlegroep) een hoger niveau van stress en vermoeidheid kennen en een lager niveau van vitaliteit en opgewektheid hebben.

*Behandeling van migraine*
De behandeling van kinderen met migraine bestaat uit twee aspecten: het behandelen van de aanval en het voorkómen van migraine.
Een kind met een migraine-aanval heeft allereerst behoefte aan rust. Eventueel na het gebruik van een pijnstiller valt meer dan de helft van de kinderen in slaap. Bij het wakker worden is bij één op de 5 kinderen de hoofdpijn verdwenen; bij 3 op de 5 is een verbetering in de ernst van de hoofdpijn opgetreden.
Aan kinderen geeft men als pijnstiller bij migraine: een zetpil paracetemol of motilium in combinatie met ascal of aspirine. Het wordt afgeraden om kinderen onder de 8 jaar asperine te geven. Dit om de volgende reden: hoofdpijn is vaak een begeleidend verschijnsel van griep. Jonge kinderen met griep kunnen bij het innemen van aspirine een ernstig ziektebeeld ontwikkelen.
Aan kinderen vanaf 12 jaar kan een aangepaste dosis Imigran worden gegeven. Het is onjuist om de medicijnen van volwassenen toe te dienen aan kinderen. De opname van deze stoffen verschilt namelijk tussen volwassenen en kinderen.
Het hoeft geen betoog dat het toedienen van medicijnen in overleg met de huisarts of neuroloog dient plaats te vinden. Herhaaldelijk moet controle plaats vinden of de medicijnen werken. Zo niet, dan moet het gebruik gestaakt worden en eventueel een ander middelgeprobeerd worden.
Naast het geven van medicijnen is begrip nodig voor het kind met een aanval. De school dient op de hoogte gesteld te worden, zodat bij een aanval het kind de gelegenheid krijgt aldaar op een rustige plek te zitten, voordat het naar huis kan. Het verdient aanbeveling met de leerkrachten afspraken te maken. Bijvoorbeeld de ouders waarschuwen wanneer het kind een aanval heeft, zodat het kind zo spoedig mogelijk naar huis kan. Aan de andere kant moet ervoor gewaakt worden dat er overmatige aandacht en bezorgdheid ontstaat rondom de migraine. Het kind ervaart dit eerder als een last en voelt zichzelf geïsoleerd. Men moet er aan de andere kant natuurlijk op bedacht zijn dat een kind soms migraine voorwendt om onder bepaalde verplichtingen uit te komen. Maar dat zal eerder uitzondering dan regel zijn.

_(Bron: home.wxs.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Kan migraine bij kinderen over gaan?*
De kans dat migraine spontaan verdwijnt voor het 18e jaar is 50%. Zo bleek uit onderzoek waarbij een grote groep kinderen met migraine over lange tijd gevolgd werd. Maar die kans is veel kleiner bij kinderen waarbij de migraine twee of meer keren per maand voorkomt. En dat blijkt bij 4 op de 10 kinderen het geval te zijn! Bij hen is de kans op spontane genezing slechts 30%. Vooral voor deze categorie kinderen is het belangrijk om te bekijken hoe de migraine ingeperkt kan worden. Verschillende vormen van hulp zijn hierbij van belang.
_Voorkomen van migraine: vormen van hulp_
Ook bij migraine geldt: voorkomen is beter dan genezen. Medicijnen die een aanval kunnen voorkomen blijken bij kinderen niet te helpen, zo komt uit recent onderzoek naar voren. Bovendien zijn er allerlei bijwerkingen van min of meer ernstige aard.
*Wat kan men zelf doen?*
Allereerst kan eens naar de LEVENSWIJZE worden gekeken. Is er voldoende regelmaat in eten en slapen, en afwisseling in werk en ontspanning? Laat een kind nooit zonder ontbijt naar school gaan en geef iets te eten mee voor in de pauze.
Door het bijhouden van een HOOFDPIJNDAGBOEK voor kinderen (door tussenkomst van arts of neuroloog verkrijgbaar) kan nagegaan worden of er een relatie is tussen het krijgen van een aanval en het nuttigen van bepaald voedsel en/of drank. Dit is niet altijd eenvoudig, want zelden is het zo dat alleen de consumptie van voedsel enlof drank een migraine-aanval oproept. Meestal is het een combinatie van factoren. Bovendien is de overgevoeligheid voor voedsel slechts bij een gedeelte van migrainelijders aanwezig. Het is daarom af te raden om bij voorbaat alle kinderen met migraine het eten van chocola te verbieden.
VERMOEIDHEID een belangrijke uitlokkende factor voor een migraine-aanval. Let er daarom op dat het kind niet te lang doorgaat met tv-kijken, computerspelletjes etc. en voldoende nachtrust krijgt. Maar ook hier geldt weer dat overdrijven uit de boze is. Het kind moet een zo normaal mogelijk leven kunnen leiden. Als het in vergelijking met leeftijdsgenoten uitzonderlijk vroeg naar bed moet dan plaatst men het weer in een uitzonderingspositie. Belangrijk is dat ouders en verzorgers de gedragsregels die nuttig zijn voor het voorkomen van migraine bespreken met het kind, op een rustige en onnadrukkelijke manier.
Het is ook belangrijk dat de LEERKRACHTEN op de hoogte zijn van de migraine. Het kind brengt hier een belangrijk deel van zijn dagen door en de kans dat het hier een migraine-aanval krijgt is niet gering. Fel licht kan een uitlokkende factor zijn voor een migraine-aanval. Het verdient aanbeveling om een kind met migraine daarom in de klas niet te dicht bij het raam te plaatsen.

*Spanningen*
Spanningen zijn ook een belangrijke uitlokkende factor voor het tot stand komen van een migraineaanval. De spanningen kunnen diverse oorzaken hebben. Ze leiden vaak tot een te grote lichamelijke gespannenheid en hierbij raakt de energievoorraad op. Bij een kind met migraine kan dit een migraine-aanval teweeg brengen. Er bestaan verschillende mogelijkheden om deze gespannenheid gunstig te beïnvloeden.
*Fysiotherapie*
Bij fysiotherapie past men vaak massage van spieren toe. Hierdoor ontstaat een betere doorbloeding van de weefsels. Vooral wanneer dit gecombineerd wordt met het geven van ontspannings- en ademhalingsoefeningen kan de migraine verbeteren.
*Chiropractie*
Bij chiropractie bekijkt men de wervelkolom. Men gaat ervan uit dat afwijkingen in de wervelkolom invloed kunnen hebben op organen. Correcties van deze afwijkingen kunnen migraine gunstig beïnvloeden.
Lichamelijke gespannenheid komt echter niet zo maar uit de lucht vallen. Het is vaak een reactie op de omgeving. Gedragstherapie is dan een andere mogelijkheid om de migraine te beïnvloeden.
*Gedragstherapie*
Deze therapie is gebaseerd op leren. Men gaat ervan uit dat problemen deels ontstaan door het aanleren van inadequaat gedrag. Het probleem kan verbeterd of opgelost worden door het aanleren van adequaat gedrag. Gedragstherapie wordt bij tal van psychische problemen toegepast, zoals bijvoorbeeld fobieën, maar ook bij klachten als migraine. Wat in de gedragstherapeutische behandeling van migraine geleerd wordt, is o.a. ontspanning. Soms vormt ook het leren beïnvloeden van de bloedvaten door biofeedbacktraining een onderdeel van de behandeling.
Het is bekend dat, in vergelijking met spanningshoofdpijnpatienten, lijders aan migraine een hoge spierspanning hebben. Een lager spanningsniveau kan bereikt worden door het regelmatig doen van ontspanningsoefeningen. Dit kan al een gunstig effect hebben op migraine. Maar vaak ontstaat gespannenheid door gedachten over kleine vervelende dagelijkse gebeurtenissen zoals: het missen van de bus, het vergeten van iets, een vervelende opmerking die iemand gemaakt heeft of een proefwerk dat niet goed uitgevallen is. Bijna iedereen vindt dergelijke gebeurtenissen vervelend. Maar de mate van spanning hangt af van de gedachten, die men over die gebeurtenissen heeft. Als men denkt:"Dit had niet mogen gebeuren" of: "Dit is vreselijk" of: "Dit bewijst dat ik dom ben en totaal niet deug", dan zal meer spanning worden ervaren, dan wanneer men kan denken: "Het is vervelend, maar ik ga bekijken of ik dit in de toekomst kan voorkomen" of:"Als ik een fout maak, betekent het nog niet dat ik niet deug". Door bepaalde oefeningen kunnen gedachtenpatronen zo veranderen, dat er minder spanning ervaren wordt.
*Biofeedback-training*
Bio = leven en feedback = terugkoppeling. Wat je terugkoppelt, is informatie over een levensproces. Bij een biofeedbacktraining verbindt men iemand aan een gevoelig elektronisch instrument, dat bijvoorbeeld de vingertemperatuur meet. Normaal nemen we kleine wisselingen van lichaamstemperatuur niet waar. Maar het instrument geeft deze wisselingen weer in de vorm van een getal of het aangloeien van meer of minder lampjes. Door nu naar dat getal of de lampjes te kijken, blijken mensen de temperatuur zelf te kunnen beïnvloeden, d.w.z. te verhogen of te verlagen. Zo'n 25 jaar geleden is toevalligerwijs ontdekt, dat men migraine-aanvallen kan voorkomen door te leren de vingertemperatuur te verhogen. Hoe dit werkt, is nog niet geheel duidelijk. Waarschijnlijk heeft het beïnvloeden van de temperatuur invloed op de bloedvaten en zoals bekend spelen die een rol bij migraine.
*Effecten van gedragstherapie*
Uit onderzoek naar de effecten van gedragstherapie bij migraine blijkt dat vooral kinderen hierbij baat hebben. Bij 80 tot 90% wordt de migraine sterk teruggedrongen of verdwijnt zelfs. Van een placebo-effect (tijdelijke verbetering) is geen sprake: ook na langere tijd, een jaar, zijn deze resultaten nog aanwezig.
Nadrukkelijk wordt erop gewezen dat ook gedragstherapie geen wondermiddel is, dat migraine geneest. De aanleg voor migraine blijft bestaan. Jonge kinderen zijn flexibel en leren snel zowel in lichamelijk als geestelijk opzicht. Bij 90% van jeugdige migrainepatienten begint de migraine al vóór het 10e jaar.
Het verdient daarom aanbeveling om al op jonge leeftijd iets te doen om de migraine zoveel mogelijk in te perken.

_(Bron: home.wxs.nl)_

----------

